
Show HN: CyberStyle.css – CSS Stylesheet Inspired by Tesla CyberTruck - mhasbini
https://mhasbini.com/blog/introducing-cyberstyle.css.html
======
badrabbit
Like the CSS but when I think of CyberTruck dark themes don't come to mind. I
think of either vaporware style aesthetics or how futuristic computers were
portrayed in late 90's early 00's.

~~~
farrelmahaztra
I think this was based on the styling of the order page rather than the
aesthetics of the truck itself

------
hactually
I really like this and surprisingly clean CSS.

It makes you realise how far the web has come on building beautiful components

